# For woman who love to satisfy their husband



## Wonder66 (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife had told me that I can have sex anytime I want. 

She is not a morning person and therefore she told me that if I wake in the middle of the night I can wake her up so she can know and just put inside. I have done that (she usually asleep during the act if I wake her up and therefore she is not feeling it and just sleep there waiting for me to pump and finnish, usually at this midnight no foreplay, kissing or anyting. Other times she love sex and go crazy when she is awake and we do everything foreplay, kissing etc

I have always curious if she really like me to do it in the middle of the night or she just do not want to reject me (as she does not feel it just sleep).

For women who are let their men having them anytime they want do you REALLY LIKE IT and not feel bad later when your husband wake you up and have sex with you when you are asleep (you do know you are having sex but you are asleep). 

My doubt is that, since the enthusiasm of sex and her to cum during day time is so high but in the middle of the night she feels nothing, I just pump finnish while she is half asleep half awake and she does not cum. So I wonder whether she really like it when I wake her up or not. I want to understand it so I will not be resented about it although she gave me permission to have her anytime I want.

Thnaks in advance

OP -Strat guy can also talk with her wife is she can do it when his wife is asleep


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband loves to make love during the day, whereas I am more of a night time lover. Waking a woman for sex can be very tender and romantic-my husband softly kisses me awake and caresses my skin until my eyes open.


----------



## Wonder66 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply but at least you are night lover so it easy for you. My wife isnt a night lover so I do not how it works for not night lovers


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Your wife sounds very giving to me, and you also sound very "giving" in the respect that you do not want to do anything that she would not like, do anything that might cause a hint of resentment. I am of the firm belief that "givers" truly "get off" on pleasing their partners, yeah, even if she doesn't wake up, she would likely have a smile on her face in the morning that her husband wanted her & she was "there" for him in ways he enjoyed. 

*But really, talk to her about it*, say what you said here in your opening post, your concerns. 

My husband is a giver like that, for a time I wanted it just a little too much but he would literally do anything to please me, never a hint of resentment, he would he happy to take a split viagra, I would constantly be asking him "ain't I getting on your nerves yet!"..."You have to be sick of me!"... I would start thinking I was a burden, too needy - my mind gets carreid away sometimes, one day he says to me ...."Sex , a burden, are you crazy!". For someone LIKE HIM, my pleasure is HIS pleasure. End of story. To have a partner like that, nothing better in life. 


I can't imagine being asleep during the act, that surely is ODD, I hope she gets a GOOD dream out of it !! Have you ever asked?

I guess some are near dead to the world in the middle of the night, that is just her way. IF she is a happy happy content loving wife & has never uttered a word against your desires in the middle of the night for her , for sex, and you are happy with her allowing this , and would choose her over masterbation, then continue on. 

I would allow my husband to do that anytime at all, but I know I wouldn't be sleeping!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

We have a very good sex life, but I would not want my husband to "pump finish" as you say, in the middle of the night. I would feel used, as I want to participate in the lovemaking. It would seem like he is using me for his own pleasure. Once I am awake, I have trouble going back to sleep, and I would be very cranky the next day.

Everyone is different, so ask her about her feelings about this.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband does that sometimes. I don't feel used or anything of the sort. I like it.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

my husband will wake me early morning between 3-5. I think its wrong to ignore a hard d*ck when I can do something about it even when i sleepy. Take this morning. Sex hasnt been regular as we like because I work two jobs. So im going to take it and give it when i can. So we get it moist enought to get it in and I take care of him and then go back to sleep. I happen to like my husband "owing" me. Its a game we play with each other so its not a problem if i dont get off because I KNOW dude WILL make it up to me. *winky* *winky* lol


----------



## sadgurl (Sep 22, 2011)

if shes still letting u then there should be no problem,just dont do it when u kno she is really tired, thts jst not fair! lol


----------



## Wonder66 (Jan 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Your wife sounds very giving to me, and you also sound very "giving" in the respect that you do not want to do anything that she would not like, do anything that might cause a hint of resentment. I am of the firm belief that "givers" truly "get off" on pleasing their partners, yeah, even if she doesn't wake up, she would likely have a smile on her face in the morning that her husband wanted her & she was "there" for him in ways he enjoyed.
> 
> *But really, talk to her about it*, say what you said here in your opening post, your concerns.
> 
> ...



You are very right SimplyAmorous. She is hot, very giving and great woman I have ever met. Most of all she has very high self esteem. I am very giving as well. I am happy when I see her happy and vise versa

When I hear this song I just think of her 
Ludacris - My Chick Bad ft. Nicki Minaj - YouTube


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonder66 said:


> You are very right SimplyAmorous. She is hot, very giving and great woman I have ever met. Most of all she has very high self esteem. I am very giving as well. I am happy when I see her happy and vise versa


Ha ha Rap is not my thing at all, but I listened to that , I was :rofl: at those words ... you are a very blessed Man Wonder66! 

Sounds like you 2 hit the Jackpot with each other. Anyone who is a GIVER who is blessed in return with another GIVER -like this- truly has the world at their feet.

LOVE what Janesmith says here...


> my husband will wake me early morning between 3-5. I think its wrong to ignore a hard d*ck when I can do something about it even when i sleepy. Take this morning. Sex hasnt been regular as we like because I work two jobs. So im going to take it and give it when i can. So we get it moist enought to get it in and I take care of him and then go back to sleep. I happen to like my husband "owing" me. Its a game we play with each other so its not a problem if i dont get off because I KNOW dude WILL make it up to me. *winky* *winky* lol


When this happens for us, in the am -but not that early, feeling that rise up against me, I swear I am like a little kid in the Candy store. LOVE it, can't get enough of it. Nothing brings a brighter smile to my face , even if I still need some forplay -these days. 

At one time I was the one waking him up in the middle of the night when I was feeling it - I wasnt' sure if he would have liked that (never talked about it), so I took matters into my own hands half the time. He said something very very funny to me the other day about this......again, bringing this up, how I didn't bother him & he says to me.........“That’s important !!! that’s like waking me up in the middle of the night and saying the house is on fire!”. I just roared. :rofl: Who knew! 

To have a spouse who wants to please like that, it just keeps you on a HIGH every day, just does something for your spirit- that nothing else can do.


----------

